# UPDATE - Please read if waiting for work from me!



## Dave Martell

Hi folks,
As most of you know I've been working myself out of a VERY deep hole for a VERY long time. Many of you know this because you too have been in this hole with me, you've been waiting on either Martell knives or rehandles for a VERY long time yourselves. In fact there are some of you who have been waiting for nearly *3 yrs *for a Martell knife/knives! I'm blown away by the patience (_most of_) you've shown me, allowing me to play catch up by selling knives and doing rehandle work all while you've been waiting on the side lines, this is simply incredible to me. I want you to understand this - I've NEVER forgot about you or pushed you aside easily, I made crappy decisions when I had to and they've always worn hard on me and this is all going to come to an end for you shortly as I will be catching up here in the foreseeable future.

Currently, I still have a lot of rehandles in the shop to do, most are multiples for individuals. I believe that I've got all of the singles finished. Most of you folks who have multiples have recently received an email or PM from me so you know that your time is coming soon. For the rest of you who have not heard from me recently please hang on a bit longer while I push forward. 

For Martell knife customers, I'm going to finish up a few knives that I have in the works at the moment and then I'm going back to the beginning of my list and making all of the knives owed (those paid for, be it partial or full payment) *BEFORE* I make any others. These knives will be made as close to possible in the order to which the original dates of payment were made.

While all this is going on I will continue to accept sharpening/repair work but I will not take on any new rehandle work, major projects, or make Martell knives for sale. It is of paramount importance to me to clear my books and make good to all who are owed before doing anything else. 

I'm VERY sorry to everyone who has put up with my mess for so long. I hope that I can gain some trust back from you through fulfilling those orders that are way overdue. 

I promise to be talking to you all soon. Please stick with me for just a bit longer.

Dave


----------



## Bill13

To those waiting, it will be worth it!! The 240 gyuto I picked up a few months ago is outstanding,one of my top 3 knives, and the three are so close it could be considered a draw.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Can you have a draw with three? [emoji1]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

It's all good Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Matus

Just when I was about to drop you a PM about my unused rehandle ticket (WA one - from 2 or 3 years back). But I understand and I appreciate your openness. Hope you will get things leveled soon and can continue with taking new orders.

Power to Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Going back though my paperwork, it's even worse than I thought, some folks have waited *way* longer than 3 yrs.....this is simply inexcusable. 

I've just sent out emails & PM's to a whole bunch of you early guys, let's get this fixed.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Update>

So far since posting this thread, I'm at 3 Martell knives done and another 1.5 (almost complete) from the front of the list (old orders). 

I've also managed to do a crap load of western rehandles, repair & sharpening work, and a couple of Stefan handle installs too.

From here I've still got a lot to do though to get things correct. Many of you have already heard from me and know that I'm moving towards your turn but for those who still have knives here in the shop waiting please continue to know that I haven't forgot you and promise to get to your stuff ASAP. 

I truly appreciate the patience that you've all given me.

Dave


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thanks for the update Dave 

I know it will be worth the wait, and appreciate you keeping us apprised of the status.


----------



## Dave Martell

Still plugging away folks. This past week and a half I've been working on petties, petties, and more petties plus some rehandle and refinishing work too. The Martell knife list of pre-paids and a significant number of rehandles that were waiting here have been done but so much more still to go. 

The next round I plan on doing will be some Martell gyutos that were newer orders that I started on months ago that I need to get done plus "The Week of Tanner" (tons of rehandles....might be 2 Weeks of Tanner) is fast approaching too. 

I'll keep you all updated as we go. 

Dave


----------



## chiffonodd

Dave Martell said:


> "The Week of Tanner"



Is that like a national Canadian holiday :groucho:


----------



## brainsausage

chiffonodd said:


> Is that like a national Canadian holiday :groucho:



Sounds more like a personal Canadian holiday&#128579;


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dave Martell said:


> "The Week of Tanner" (tons of rehandles....might be 2 Weeks of Tanner) is fast approaching too.



I could see it very well being two weeks after all, you need two hands in order to have enough fingers to count them all :doublethumbsup:

Thanks again for the update Dave :knife:


----------



## Dave Martell

"Fortnight of Tanner"

:biggrin:


----------



## brainsausage

Dave Martell said:


> "Fortnight of Tanner"
> 
> :biggrin:



Sounds like an 80's British horror film.


----------



## MAS4T0

brainsausage said:


> Sounds like an 80's British horror film.



:haha4:


----------



## Dave Martell

Good one Josh!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm in the middle of two Martell knives and 7 rehandles currently, 6 of those are for one customer, and that's nothing compared to the Fortnight of Tanner coming!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dave Martell said:


> I'm in the middle of two Martell knives and 7 rehandles currently, 6 of those are for one customer, and that's nothing compared to the Fortnight of Tanner coming!



The fortnight of tanner epic western rehandle marathon extravaganza lol


----------



## alterwisser

tjangula said:


> The fortnight of tanner epic western rehandle marathon extravaganza lol



Yikes


----------



## ThEoRy

tjangula said:


> The fortnight of tanner epic western rehandle marathon extravaganza lol



Should lead to some interesting pics.


----------



## Dave Martell

Update> 8 rehandles in the works at various stages of completion. 4 of these are Hiro AS full spa jobs. The list is shrinking!


----------



## Bill13

That has to be a good feeling. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill13 said:


> That has to be a good feeling.




It sure is.


----------



## Dave Martell

This week is mostly Martell knives being made. These are a nice change of pace, metal bolsters on a few, which is fun to do.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> This week is mostly Martell knives being made. These are a nice change of pace, metal bolsters on a few, which is fun to do.




2 days later....metal bolsters.......not so much fun anymore. :angry2:


----------



## Bill13

Dave,

I was wondering about this as I did not think metal bolsters would be "fun". All that crap about "that which does not kill us makes us stronger" sucks when in the middle of it all but I am sure they will turn out beautifully and I look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Dave Martell

I went through a huge learning curve with figuring out how to solder on bolsters but eventually gained success on the O1/nickel silver combo but doing all the same things (and many many others) I can't get decent results on CPM154. What I get is the solder not sticking to the stainless no matter what methods or materials are used. Doing some research I find that most knifemakers who have done this say it's a problem with stainless and lots won't mess with it anymore. I'm at the point where I can't produce an acceptable result in a reasonable time so I'm going to have to discontinue offering it on (at least) stainless for now. 

I think in the future I'd prefer to move away from soldering and go for a tighter fit up using a mill to cut the slot and just gluing it up. The fit has to be absolutely perfect for this though, it shows everything. 

Anyway, that's where I'm at currently.


----------



## Dave Martell

BTW, I have a total of 5 days lost to building just this one knife (since it took two different attempts). Anyone else work for FREE for a whole week? How about paying nearly $200 (in materials) for the privilege? That's knifemaking for you!


----------



## WildBoar

Dave Martell said:


> I went through a huge learning curve with figuring out how to solder on bolsters but eventually gained success on the O1/nickel silver combo but doing all the same things (and many many others) I can't get decent results on CPM154. What I get is the solder not sticking to the stainless no matter what methods or materials are used. Doing some research I find that most knifemakers who have done this say it's a problem with stainless and lots won't mess with it anymore. I'm at the point where I can't produce an acceptable result in a reasonable time so I'm going to have to discontinue offering it on (at least) stainless for now.
> 
> I think in the future I'd prefer to move away from soldering and go for a tighter fit up using a mill to cut the slot and just gluing it up. The fit has to be absolutely perfect for this though, it shows everything.
> 
> Anyway, that's where I'm at currently.


Dave, in the sheet metal world, it largely comes down to the flux used. If you have not already done so, I would look at that.



Dave Martell said:


> BTW, I have a total of 5 days lost to building just this one knife (since it took two different attempts). Anyone else work for FREE for a whole week? How about paying nearly $200 (in materials) for the privilege? That's knifemaking for you!


Happens in any profession where one must give a fixed fee for a project/ task. We have had projects that overshot by hundreds of manhours. And of course we have been stiffed more then once on projects where we not only put in professional effort, but paid contractors to help us with field work. In the end though, hopefully your product pricing is such that you make enough on knives that take less effort then budgeted to make up for the ones that go over. Otherwise, if you got paid for the extra time expended on this one, it would only be fair if you gave partial refunds on ones you knocked out quicker then expected.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks for the input David.


----------



## Dave Martell

What's Dave up to? Well he's talking in the 3rd person (again) for some reason.  Oh and he's working on Martell knives still. There will be a mixture of wait list knives being done as well as a few here and there for sale. 

Also, he's working on rehandles as well. Dave still has Tanner's fortnight of handles to do too! He may have to work on them here and there vs a whole batch at once, he's unsure at the moment. There is also 2 other customers still waiting on rehandles as well, each with 2 or more.

Dave is also sharpening and doing repair work most everyday, when he's lucky enough to have it. Some days see nothing and then some weeks are seeing tons of this work, he never knows what to expect. Unfortunately sharpening customers expect *instant* results so this work has to be completed as it rolls in. 

That's all Dave has for now!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Tanner appreciates the update, I'm sure the others do as well


----------



## Ruckus

Does Dave still do the occasional spa treatment on the Hiromoto 240?


----------



## Dave Martell

Ruckus said:


> Does Dave still do the occasional spa treatment on the Hiromoto 240?




Yes I do and welcome to KKF!


----------



## Dave Martell

So it's been awhile since I update this update thread.....

What's new with me and my progress? Nothing 

I'm still behind and still digging my self out. Yes I'm always making progress but this progress is so slow that it feels like I'm going backwards, well sometimes I am actually, but that's the game I guess. 

After losing stone sales, having some health issues, and some other hard times I've found myself in a situation of being _greatly_ over extended. After a couple of years with this problem getting worse and worse I made a commitment to not accept any more pre-paid work in the form of taking deposits on knives (and this hurt) yet I did continue to sell rehandle coupons which obviously added to the problem = stupid. I eventually stopped this as well and this too hurt. 

I've allowed myself to slip into a financial nightmare where I owe pre-paid for work while also needing to continue to make knives to sell to keep the doors open. The only cash flow I receive currently is from knife sales and sharpening work. Knife sales have been slow lately but fortunately sharpening work continues to roll in most days.

I've done my very best to cut expenses in my life but we don't do anything much as it was so there was little to cut but non-the-less my family does without as much as possible and we live meagerly. I have no running car currently without a loaner from my recently deceased mother-in-law. I spend money on shop supplies/consumables only as needed (mostly going without quality belts/etc) to keep rolling and I never upgrade equipment any more - not in years, can't even keep some things running sometimes. In all truthfulness it is a miracle that I'm still in business but persistence helps.


The nuts and bolts...

Currently I'm grinding knives to sell to be able to keep the doors open and the lights on. In between this work I'll be starting on the next wave of rehandles for a customer who has had his knives here on the shelves for at least a year now. It may take me another month or so to get these rehandles done and then I move on from there but I can never stop making knives, nor stop the sharpening, to keep the doors open.

If you have knives here for rehandle, or want to send in knives for rehandle (since you own coupons) please know clearly that what I'm saying here is that I have absolutely no idea when I'll be able to do this work. No matter how often you ask I will not be able to tell you when I will be doing your knives. All I can say is that they will be done as soon as I can do them and that each and every one of them weighs on me like 10 anvils on my forehead. I can't think of anything else - I want to do them, I live to do them, I want you to be happy and to have your knives back, and I hate this situation as much as you do and I promise to keep working to get us out of this mess.

I am 100% committed to working this problem out but I realize that this is only words to my customers who wait for work from me, however, if you are in this situation with me I'm asking, no - begging, for you to please allow me to work through this and make good with you. 

This is me being as honest and upfront as I can be with you all, out in public for the whole world to see, and I would offer more if only I only could.

Dave


----------



## daveb

Thanks for posting Dave. Hate that you're gettin kicked in the nuts now. Get well, be well.


----------



## brianh

The fact that you're so responsive and communicative, Dave, makes all the difference. Thanks so much.


----------



## cheflivengood

Honesty, Transparency, Communication. Keep Pushing :viking:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thanks for posting and your honesty about the situation Dave, it takes a real show of character to do that. In fairness the rehandle sale threads did mention that it is future work.


----------



## Matus

Dave, I very much appreciate this. As one of your ticket holders I stand by you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nemo

Dave, it sounds like you are having a really rough trot. I hope that things improve for you soon.


----------



## El Pescador

Hey Dave, things will turn around for you. Good luck and keep plugging!


----------



## Dave Martell

Today was going to be a good day, I was all set to start work (and actually did) on a customer's set of knives that have been here for about a year now waiting for rehandles. I was so happy to finally be getting to this guy's stuff and then my reality smacked me in the face again. 

Turns out using your cheap Lowes drill press (the only one you could afford) for years as a small wheel grinder and buffer does bad things to create run out where you can't drill a damn straight hole!

I've ruined the customer's block of amboyna and I'm dead in the water without a damn dime. 

This is no way to live/make a living. :doublebanghead:


----------



## Dave Martell

I spent the rest of the day doing the only thing I figured I could do and that was to take the drill press apart and look for problems. I found a few things that maybe contributed to the issue, who knows, but after getting it all put back together and adjusted I can't duplicate the problem. I'm sort of happy but still concerned because of the cost of the next block of wood coming. Anyway, wish me luck.


----------



## brianh

Sorry to hear this, Dave. If you were closer, I'd lend you my (probably same Lowes) drill press.


----------



## valgard

Sorry to hear that, I wish you luck. Sorry for your client too.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm on a roll! My bandsaw went down temporarily today but I managed to get it back running after a trip to the hardware store. 

Good thing that I'm a jet engine mechanic or I might be in trouble!


----------



## WildBoar

Good to hear you are up and running, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Note to self - don't work on knives after answering PMs about status updates - only bad things can happen when distracted.

Falling behind AGAIN...making knives for FREE!! 

:doublebanghead:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Sorry to hear this Dave, I'm glad I send emails instead of PM


----------



## Dave Martell

Just a little update....

I'm still trucking along here and haven't forgot anyone who is waiting, you're all all my mind, and I'm working towards getting you your deserves ASAP. 

Thanks again for all the patience you've shown me. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## Matus

Thanks for the update Dave. You are on our minds too  Reading between the lines it sounds like you are slowly catching up - and that is a good news


----------



## Dave Martell

Matus said:


> Thanks for the update Dave. You are on our minds too  Reading between the lines it sounds like you are slowly catching up - and that is a good news




Well I wouldn't go that far. The truth is that while I'm always working I'm never catching up, surely not at a pace fast enough for anyone to be happy about. All I hear are questions, every day, asking about their work and when it's going to be done. I'm just one man digging his way out of a very deep hole using a spoon,. I can't seem to make anyone happy and it's depressing to keep answering the same questions with this same answer but what else can I do? I only know to keep pushing forward and work, work, work.


----------



## malexthekid

Dave Martell said:


> Well I wouldn't go that far. The truth is that while I'm always working I'm never catching up, surely not at a pace fast enough for anyone to be happy about. All I hear are questions, every day, asking about their work and when it's going to be done. I'm just one man digging his way out of a very deep hole using a spoon,. I can't seem to make anyone happy and it's depressing to keep answering the same questions with this same answer but what else can I do? I only know to keep pushing forward and work, work, work.



Its the only way to go Dave. Keep your head up and keep working.

Ultimately those waiting are only benefitting as your skill gets better and better. And your work is already worth the wait.


----------



## El Pescador

any updates?


----------



## malexthekid

Yeah I hope all is ok with Mr Martell. Haven't seen much from him lately


----------



## Dave Martell

Same situation guys, nothing new to report, just work-work-work here. It's VERY depressing to always tell you the same thing.


----------



## dough

hey atleast your healthy enough to work 
if its any consolation this knife is seeing a lot of action lately and turning a lot of heads


----------



## daveb

Lets have a take a breath moment for everyone involved.

Lot of things here that I wish had been or could be unsaid. Not judging anyone. Not banning anyone. May pick this up again later when cooler heads can prevail.

BTW Dave Martell founded this forum. He has sold it and no longer participates as a moderator or in any administrative capacity. He is a valued vendor and participates as such but is accorded no special privileges. This is his sub-forum and he uses this thread to communicate with his customers. 

Gnite.


----------



## daveb

Well this was quite the chit show. I think Dave has realized he probably stepped on his dick with his previous remarks. I'm sure they were borne of frustration in not meeting obligations.

Capt your post was appreciated and spoke for many. Thanks. The support some of the older folks (in forum time) expressed is also appreciated. A few have racked up half of their forum participation throwing rocks in this thread without having any dog in this hunt. 

Regardless. 

Dave has asked for a mulligan and it is being provided. He'll post here again and then this thread will be closed. He will probably start a similar one for communication with his customers. It's his subforum to work in.

Hugs.


----------



## Dave Martell

Well it's pretty clear that I suffer from hoof-in-mouth disease as I sure put my foot in it this time. 


I find myself in an utterly frustrating situation that has my nerves grating on themselves and having to make one bad decision after another knowing what this brings. As a result I snapped a couple of days ago and I made a couple of poorly judged remarks that I now regret and wish to say that I'm sorry for having done so.

I care greatly about my craft and all my loyal customers and I won't quit this thing until it's fixed. I'm working towards figuring out a system to handle the workload and once I feel I have something to bring to you I'll post on it then.

I'm sorry if I've offended. I promise to be more tempered in my future updates.

Thanks to the mods (daveb specifically) for allowing me to make this post.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## daveb

That's all folks.


----------

